# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Νέο δώρο και κόκκινο

## tuscani7

Χτυπάει ξαφνικά το κουδούνι και είναι ένας γειτονας με ένα κλουβί και μέσα ένα καναρίνι κόκκινο φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήθελε να του το κρατήσω για ΣΚ όπως του έχω κρατήσει και άλλες φορές αλλά καναρινια αλλά μου λέει δικό σου γιατί τον είχα εξυπηρέτηση σε κάτι πολύ οικογένειακο του 
Αυτο είναι !!!

----------


## tuscani7

Έχει μπει σε άλλο καθαρό κλουβί 60αρι και είχε τροφή απλή εάν κατάλαβα καλά .
Επομενος θα χρειαστο πληροφορίες για τη διατροφή και τη συντήρηση του χρώματος αλλά και εάν βάφεται άλλο .

----------


## VasilisM

Να το χαίρεσαι!!! Ωραίο πουλάκι!!!Για βάψιμο τώρα στην πτερόρροια πάλι....Μπορείς να του βάζεις κόκκινη αυγοτροφή επώνυμη αν θέλεις τώρα.Το πουλάκι μου κάνει για κόκκινο λευκόπτερο.

----------


## VasilisM



----------


## koukoulis

Να το χαίρεσαι το νέο σου φιλαράκι. 
Τώρα που το έβαλες στο νέο του κλουβί, αν θέλεις ανέβασε και μερικές φωτογραφίες να το δούμε καλύτερα. 
Πες μας και μερικές πληροφορίες αν γνωρίζεις:
Ηλικία
Πότε πέρασε πτερόρροια (πότε ολοκληρώθηκε δηλαδή)
Φύλο
Διαστάσεις κλουβιού και εσωτερική διάταξη αυτού (πατήθρες...)
Όσον αφορά στη διατροφή του, αναλόγως της ηλικίας και της φάσης του ετησίου κύκλου στην οποία βρίσκεται θα "μιλήσουμε" πιο αναλυτικά.

----------


## sotos2908

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι τελεια!!!!  Βαλε και αλλες φωτο να το δουμε καλυτερα!!!!!  Και γραψε μας εαν θελεις στις ερωτησεις του Γιαννη παραπανω.......

----------


## tuscani7



----------


## tuscani7

Καλημέρα και καλή Κυριακή .
Το πουλάκι είναι κοντά ενάμιση με δυο χρόνων του είπανε και σας λέω και είναι αγορασμένο από κάποιο πετσοπ που δεν ήθελα μα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες φοράει και έναν είδος  δαχτυλιδιού που δεν αναγράφεται κάτι .
Τον έχω και λέω τον έχω γιατί σήμερα κελαηδούσε ευχάριστα και ζει σε μια 60 ζευγάρωστρα που είχα από παλιότερα πουλια απλό και λειτουργικό κλουβί .
Μου έδωσε λίγη τροφή απλή και κάποια κόκκινη αυγό τροφή και όχι βιταμίνη για ΣΚ και πηγαίνοντας αύριο να πάρω ότι θα μου προτείνατε για την διατροφή .

----------


## koukoulis

Ωραίος ο νεαρός. 
Σου ζήτησα να βγάλεις φωτό, πέραν των άλλων για να μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε ότι το κεφάλι του δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αραίωσης πτερώματος, μια και η φωτό του 1ου μηνύματος ήταν κάπως θολή και δεν φαινόταν ότι είχε σκουφάκι. 
Κλουβί: να υποθέσω ότι οι δύο νέες φωτογραφίες είναι από το παλιό του κλουβί; Γενικά πάντως 60ρα ζευγαρώστρα είναι μια χαρά, αρκεί η εσωτερική διάταξη των πατήθρων να είναι κατάλληλα διευθετημένη. Θα σου προτείνω 2 πατήθρες στο κλουβί, η μία πάνω και η άλλη χαμηλότερα, και οι δύο κοντά στα κάγκελα, αλλά όχι τόσο κοντά ώστε στη στροφή του καναρινιού, η ουρά να ακουμπά στα κάγκελα. Ο λόγος για τις 2 (και όχι για περισσότερες) είναι ότι το πουλάκι κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο θα έχει λίγο χώρο για να ανοίγει τα φτερά του κι επομένως να ασκείται. Επίσης οι ταΐστρες δεν χρειάζεται να είναι πολλές, αρκεί μία για την τροφή και ίσως άλλη μία από καιρό εις καιρό όταν θα του δίνεις έξτρα σπόρους, αυγό κλπ. Η θέση των ταΐστρών επέλεγε να είναι πάλι στα δύο άκρα του κλουβιού για τον ίδιο λόγο. 
Οι πατήθρες καλό είναι να μην είναι οι πλαστικές τύπου κλαδάκι, αλλά ξύλινες και χωρίς γραμμώσεις, μια και θεωρούνται καλύτερες για τα πέλματά του. Διαστάσεις ...10 & 12 mm (10 η μία, 12 η άλλη), και φυσικά χρειάζεται περιοδικά, αλλά συχνά καθαρισμός τους. 
Για το υπόστρωμα του κλουβιού καλό θα είναι να επιλέξεις μεταξύ λευκού χαρτιού κουζίνας ή ζεόλιθου χονδρόκοκκου, και όχι εφημερίδα. 
Κόκκαλο σουπιάς μόνιμα μέσα στο κλουβί και αλλαγή νερού καθημερινά (αν θέλεις δοκίμασε να πάρεις και μία ποτίστρα κενού αέρος που δεν λερώνεται εύκολα από τροφές). 
Η διατροφή του αυτήν την περίοδο και εφόσον έχει ολοκληρώσει την πτερόρροια (δεν μας είπες για αυτό το θέμα) μπορεί να είναι ένα απλό μείγμα σπόρων, κατά τη γνώμη μου επώνυμο και σε κλειστή συσκευασία την οποία θα ανοίξεις εσύ ο ίδιος (όχι δλδ από τσουβάλι ανοιχτό ή που το άνοιξε ο πετσοπάς εχθές) και το οποίο μπορείς να διατηρείς στη συσκευασία του και εντός σακούλας κλειστής στο ψυγείο σου. Κατά προτίμηση χωρίς ρούπσεν (αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος κατά τη γνώμη μου) και χωρίς έγχρωμα μπισκοτάκια μέσα. Αυγό σφικτό (περίπου 15 λεπτά υπό βρασμό) μια φορά την εβδομάδα (με το τσόφλι) και για λίγες ώρες (2-4), και χορταρικά πράσινα κυρίως (χόρτα εποχής, κολοκυθάκι, πιπεριά, μπρόκολο ......) έως και καθημερινά, αλλά θα ξεκινήσεις από 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα ώστε να παίρνει βιταμίνες και κάποια ιχνοστοιχεία. Έξτρα βιταμίνες δεν θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται, και την αυγοτροφή την κόκκινη θα έλεγα να την πετάξεις γιατί είναι αμφιβόλου σύστασης και ποιότητας. 
Πού θα διαβιώνει το πουλάκι; Σε εσωτερικό ή σε εξωτερικό χώρο;

----------


## tuscani7

Σ ευχαριστώ για τη άμεση απαντηση.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτό το απόγευμα αφού τώρα το έχω έξω με αυτόν τον ωραίο καιρό για να δούμε εάν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτό το μικρό κενό στο κεφάλι .
Το κλουβί έχει πλέγμα προστασίας για τα αρπακτικα από παλιότερη κατασκευή και το απόγευμα το βάζω μέσα σε σημείο που έχει φως και όχι σε ρεύματα αέρος .
Με τα πλαστικά κλαδιά δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα χρόνια τώρα παλιότερα είχα βάλει απο ελιά κλαριά αλλά τώρα έχω της κλασικές πλαστικές .
Τα κλαριά στο καινούργιο κλουβί είναι σε αυτή την διάταξη που είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο τόσο ώστε να μπορεί να στρίβει , εάν και έχω την εντύπωση παρόλο που είναι 60αρι κλουβί θα μπορούσα να βάλω και ένα στη μέση χαμηλά .
Για της ταιστρες όντως μάλλον είναι πολλές και θα μοιραστούν ανάλογα .
Υποστρωμα τώρα του έχω βάλει χαρτί κουζίνας και από αύριο άμμο αυτό που είναι και αρωματικό .
Κοκκαλο σουπιάς στάνταρ .
Ποτηστρες θα μείνω με της κλασικές αργότερα μπορεί και να δοκιμάσω της συγκεκριμένες που μου λες .
Τώρα μου φαίνονται καινούργια τα φτερά και λογικά θα έχει περάσει την πτερορια αφού λογικά είναι μέχρι τέλους Οκτωβρίου δεν ρώτησα τον άνθρωπο αυτά τα πράγματα για πτεροριες μιας και μου το έφερε δεν θα τον έβαζα σε αυτή την διαδικασία .... δώρο μου το έφερε μην τον βομβάρδιζα με όλες αυτές της ερωτήσεις , είναι και κάποιας ηλικίας . 
Τώρα το πουλάκι θα είναι μέσα παρά μόνο εάν έχει καλό καιρό .
Τροφη και για σήμερα θα έχει αυτή την λίγη και από αύριο θα αγοράσω άλλη του έβαλα το πρωί αυγό και τώρα του το πήρα κανενα δυο ώρες περίπου το είχα και τσιμπούσε ευχάριστα .
Αυτο το τύπου αυγό τροφής το πέταξα από εχθές μιας και κάποτε είχα φτιάξει για απλά καναρίνι μια του Κ.Δημητρη του jk21 !!!
Αυτο που θέλω να μάθω τι χρειάζεται για την διατήρηση ή ακόμα και να γίνει πιο έντονο κόκκινο με φυσικό ή ακόμα και με κάποιο είδος χρωστικής .
Αυγοτροφη κάποια έτοιμη για αρχή και αργότερα μια απο της συνταγές του jk21 .
Τροφη κάποια συγκεκριμένη ?
Τελος οποία πληροφορία θα είναι χρήσιμη .

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι.Καλως το δεχτηκες.
Ιδιαιτερο, και φοβερο χρωμα εχει....και ενα ματι,παναγια μου....θα στο ματιασουμε.

----------


## tuscani7

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λογια ..... Ναι ήταν κάτι που δεν το περίμενα !!!

----------


## koukoulis

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο κεφάλι, πέρα από το αραιό σημείο στο κέντρο του σκουφιού που μου φαίνεται αναμενόμενο. Αλλά φυσικά αν θέλεις, ανέβασε φωτό. 
Θα έλεγα ότι το μέσα - έξω έχει τα υπέρ και τα κατά του. Στα υπέρ είναι το διάχυτο άμεσο ηλικακό φως στο οποίο εκτίθεται το πουλί, στα κατά είναι η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας η οποία νομίζω ότι αν είναι μεγαλύτερη των 5 βαθμών ενδέχεται και να αποτελέσει ρίσκο, ειδικά κατά τον χειμώνα. Θα σου πρότεινα να σκεφτείς που θα έχεις το πουλάκι τον χειμώνα (μέσα ή έξω) και αναλόγως εκεί να το αφήσεις μόνιμα. 
Όντως στη διάταξη που σου πρότεινα θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και μια πατήθρα στο κέντρο του κλουβιού χαμηλά, αλλά δεν ξέρω σε τι θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Οι ταΐστρες, εκτός ειδικών περιπτώσεων (μεγάλη διάρκεια απουσίας σου) καλό θα είναι να γεμίζονται με ικανή ποσότητα τροφής για 1-2 ημέρες και όχι για περισσότερο, διότι όπως και να το κάνεις οι σπόροι μπαγιατεύουν και ενδεχομένως με την υγρασία να αλλοιώνονται. Οπότε δοκίμασε να υπολογίσεις πόσο περίπου τρώει σε δύο ημέρες και βάζε, στην αρχή ελέγχοντάς το προσεκτικά, τροφή για λίγο περισσότερο από 2 ημέρες έως να σταντάρεις την κατάσταση. Υπάρχει και άλλος λόγος για αυτό που σου γράφω: το πουλάκι να τρώει όλα τα είδη των σπόρων και να μην επιλέγει μόνο αυτά που του αρέσουν. 
Στις φωτογραφίες που έχεις βάλει, τα φτερά της ουράς φαίνονται κάπως φθαρμένα, οπότε ίσως και να μην έχει ολοκληρώσει την πτερόρροιά του, αν και συνήθως αυτά τα φτερά είναι από τα πρώτα που αλλάζουν. Βλέπουμε λοιπόν. 
Για χρωστικές μη φυσικές δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έβαζα σε αυτή τη φάση, αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει ολοκληρώσει την πτερόρροιά του. Είναι άλλωστε αρκετά επιβαρυντικές για το συκώτι των πτηνών όπου και μεταβολίζονται. Λαχανικά που περιέχουν λουτεΐνη έχω ακούσει ότι μπορούν να δράσουν υποβοηθητικά στην ελαφρά ενίσχυση του κόκκινου χρώματος σε καναρίνια που έχουν τον "κόκκινο παράγοντα", αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος σε τι βαθμό ισχύει αυτό. Θα μπορούσες βεβαίως να αγοράσεις μια αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κόκκινα, αρκεί να είναι συσκευασμένη, με εμπορική ονομασία και να αναγράφει ότι όντως είναι αυγοτροφή (egg food). 
Ως προς μάρκες τροφής, έχω ακούσει ότι οι Vadigran (4 seasons) και οι versele laga είναι καλές μάρκες, αλλά κοίταξε μην έχουν έγχρωμα μπισκοτάκια ή ρούπσεν. Προσωπικά επί σειρά ετών, χρησιμοποιώ τη Manitoba best premium όλον τον χρόνο, αλλά πρόκειται για τροφή ενισχυμένη με κάποιο παρασκεύασμα νέκταρ (αγνώστου προέλευσης κατά τη γνώμη μου), με άλλα λόγια μόνο απλή δεν είναι. 
Και κάτι τελευταίο: Το πρωί, αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα βάζε για κανένα 20λεπτο μπανιέρα στο κλουβί, αφαιρώντας τις ταΐστρες (για να μην πέσει νερό μέσα) και είτε κάνει μπάνιο είτε όχι, απέσυρε την μπανιέρα. Θα το βοηθήσει στην περιποίηση του πτερώματός του. 
Και κάτι τελευταίο...εφόσον έχεις ζευγαρώστρα, όποτε βάζεις το χέρι σου μεσα στο κλουβί, π.χ. για να βάλεις / βγάλεις την μπανιέρα, μπορείς από πριν να έχεις βάλει το χώρισμα στο κλουβί, ώστε να μην κινδευνεύει το πουλί να το σκάσει.  



> Σ ευχαριστώ για τη άμεση απαντηση.
> Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτό το απόγευμα αφού τώρα το έχω έξω με αυτόν τον ωραίο καιρό για να δούμε εάν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτό το μικρό κενό στο κεφάλι .
> Το κλουβί έχει πλέγμα προστασίας για τα αρπακτικα από παλιότερη κατασκευή και το απόγευμα το βάζω μέσα σε σημείο που έχει φως και όχι σε ρεύματα αέρος .
> Με τα πλαστικά κλαδιά δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα χρόνια τώρα παλιότερα είχα βάλει απο ελιά κλαριά αλλά τώρα έχω της κλασικές πλαστικές .
> Τα κλαριά στο καινούργιο κλουβί είναι σε αυτή την διάταξη που είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο τόσο ώστε να μπορεί να στρίβει , εάν και έχω την εντύπωση παρόλο που είναι 60αρι κλουβί θα μπορούσα να βάλω και ένα στη μέση χαμηλά .
> Για της ταιστρες όντως μάλλον είναι πολλές και θα μοιραστούν ανάλογα .
> Υποστρωμα τώρα του έχω βάλει χαρτί κουζίνας και από αύριο άμμο αυτό που είναι και αρωματικό .
> Κοκκαλο σουπιάς στάνταρ .
> Ποτηστρες θα μείνω με της κλασικές αργότερα μπορεί και να δοκιμάσω της συγκεκριμένες που μου λες .
> ...

----------


## tuscani7

> Να το χαίρεσαι!!! Ωραίο πουλάκι!!!Για βάψιμο τώρα στην πτερόρροια πάλι....Μπορείς να του βάζεις κόκκινη αυγοτροφή επώνυμη αν θέλεις τώρα.Το πουλάκι μου κάνει για κόκκινο λευκόπτερο.



Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ ........ VasilisM

----------


## tuscani7

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα ,
όντως χρωστάω την φωτογραφία .
Τώρα το μέσα έξω γίνεται αυτό το διάστημα κύριος τα ΣΚ και αυτό εάν έχει καλό καιρό γιατί την υπόλοιπη μέρα λείπουμε και δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι ο καιρός και εάν θα έχει καμία μεταβολή αν και το σημείο που είναι όπου και το κρεμάω το κλουβί είναι καλυμμένο από πλέγμα για τα αρπακτικά ,διακοσμημένο με πλαστικές περικοκλάδες και δεν μπάζει ο βοριάς η άλλα ρεύματα .
Ναι έχεις δίκιο δεν υπάρχει λόγος για ένα ακόμα κλαδί στη μέση .
Σωστό αυτό με της ταΐστρες θα το εφαρμόσω .
Για μπανιέρες το πρωί δεν προλαβαίνω μιας και πέντε μισή έχω φύγει , θα μπορούσα να το ψεκάσω με χλιαρό νερό το απόγευμα αφού αφαιρέσω της ταΐστρες ?
Θα ψάξω να βρω τροφές που θα το βοηθήσουν να κρατήσουν το χρώμα με φυσικό τρόπο , για μια καλη τροφή , αυγοτροφη από κατάστημα και κύριος να μην έχουν λες χρωματιστά μπισκότα και ρουπσεν και θα ψάξω για αυγοτροφη καμια από τον σεφ jk21 .
Άλλη μια ερώτηση το αυγό που θα το βράσω καλά καλά να το δώσω όλο ? Εννοώ και το ασπράδι και το κρόκο , γιατί νομίζω ότι κάπου κάπως σαν να διάβασα κάτι ? 
Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σου .

----------


## koukoulis

Για τον κρόκο του αυγού σε κόκκινα καναρίνια δεν γνωρίζω αν και κατά πόσο επηρεάζει την απόχρωσή τους. 
Για το ψέκασμα, μην το σκέφτεσαι να βρέξεις το πουλάκι το απόγευμα. Δεν προλαβαίνει να περιποιηθεί το πτέρωμά του σωστά μέχρι να βραδιάσει και ενδέχεται να κρυώσει. Την μπανιέρα τη δίνουμε και αυτά αν κρίνουν ότι χρειάζονται μπάνιο και αν οι συνθήκες του οργανισμού τους και του περιβάλλοντος είναι οι κατάλληλες, τότε κάνουν μπάνιο, κι αυτό γίνεται το πρωί, ώστε να προλάβουν να περιποιηθούν σωστά το φτέρωμα και να στεγνώσουν πλήρως μέχρι το σούρουπο. Οπότε δίνεις μπανιέρα τα ΣΚ

----------


## tuscani7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Όμορφο πουλάκι

----------


## tuscani7

> Όμορφο πουλάκι


Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------

